# 15' Hobie power skiff



## Brendan (May 7, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can get rub rail for the hobie and how to secure it.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

https://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=Rubrail+and+Extrusion

Also, Taco Marine sells rubrail kits.


----------



## Brendan (May 7, 2018)

Thank you, appreciate the help.


----------

